# [BOOT] Boot repetido

## deovex

Me gustaría saber por que dentro de /boot hay un enlace simbólico repetido llamado boot también. ¿Qué es lo que hace el enlace simbólico boot?. ¿Que pasaría si quito el enlace simbólico boot (unlink) y luego borrarlo? Es para mantener la partición boot limpio.

Saludos.Last edited by deovex on Mon Sep 12, 2011 1:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

pues tampoco estoy seguro pero el sentido que le veo es p.ej. para aquellos que tienen boot en una partición aparte y configuran erróneamente grub añadiendo /boot/ a la sentencia kernel incorrectamente. 

Si en este caso no existiera el enlace simbólico y se confgura grub asi , este buscaría un kernel /boot/boot/kernel, que obviamente no existe.

no sé si me he explicao ... 

saluetes

----------

## quilosaq

En el Manual Gentoo dan una (no muy clara) explicación del enlace simbólico.

 *Quote:*   

> Listado de Código 2.3: grub.conf para quienes no hayan usado genkernel
> 
> # Cual título arrancar por defecto. 0 es el primero, 1 el segundo, etc.
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

----------

## deovex

Gracias.

Entonces lo voy a probar cuando estoy en frente mi PC. 

Como yo tengo la particion boot separada y el boot esta montado en sda1. Entonces en la configuración puedo ahorrar unas líneas como así:

```

kernel /boot/kernel...

```

por 

```

kernel /kernel

```

Si funciona bien, entonces eliminare el enlace simbólico, no? O entendí mal?.

Gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

asi es. es como te dijeron arriba. simplemente un enlace reclusivo para que quede mas "lindo" el menu.lst, o parecidos, entre los que tienen /boot separado y los que no....

borrar el enlace solamente te va a ahorrar 1 bite... o en realidad 1 cluster

----------

## deovex

Probé eliminar el boot con unlink y al reiniciar, me sale el comando de grub. Tuve que volver a crear el enlace simbólico boot y funciona bien.

Aun lo lo tengo muy claro para que existe el enlace simbólico boot.

Saludos.

----------

